# WoodCraft Hot Deals BF



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Freud 3 1/4HP router 200.oo bucks

Buy Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com

Black Friday Deals at Woodcraft!


plus the 2 HP Craftsman router kit back on sale for 80.oo

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=2&blockType=G2&prdNo=2&i_cntr=1290734759220
=======


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

I returned my unused single speed craftsman with the gray top and bought the combo today for the same price. Its pretty amazing that I could trade up from a single speed plunge to a dual base, variable speed, slightly higher horsepower set WITH a nice tool bag included and it only cost me 9 bucks


----------

